
Without Einstein We'd All Be Lost - curiouslurker
http://www.wsj.com/articles/without-albert-einstein-wed-all-be-lost-1446768780
======
informatimago
Plain bullshit. I don't see the point of posting article behind paywall, they
definitely are not worth it.

Without Einstein, we'd just use Poincarré and Lorentz, whom Einstein
plagiarized.

Remember that Einstein didn't get the Nobel for relativity, but for the law of
the photoelectric effect.

~~~
ankurdhama
I agree and thats why I never read any scientific article on any news sites
and also suggest the same to everyone. If you are really interested in the
facts than read the actual papers . I would also hope that people stop
publishing these kinds of links on hackernews.

